# Jebson's Rainshadow SUR 1386



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jeb,

That is a slick butt grip!!!! Would look sweet on the Tri-beam. What sizes do they have? Is it durable? Is like a shrink tube-type grip? Probably looking at size 22-24.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

AL,
These are girps you acutally make from Carbon Sleeving. 
You get a foam grip and put them under the carbon sleeves then you put a 2 part epoxy over the carbon sleeve. Tac payne did it for me. I ordered stuff to do my own from solar composites and riley rods. Going to be way tougher than shrink wrap. If it scratches all you will have to do is sand the scratched finish and re finish. It doesnt way anything either. You can do these on rods from fly rods to giant heavers.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

They arent hard to do, just a little time consuming, and the working time is very little, just a hurry up and wait kinda thing. I poured the foam core wait 15min on it to set, turn it on my lathe, install on the rod butt, wait for epoxy to cure. THen sleave and coat with epoxy wait at least 8hrs on it to cure, wetsand and coat with epoxy again to get out any small pits, This one I coated with spar urethane, but have since started coating them in Lumiseal or permagloss. All in all you will have a couple days tied up in them but only about an hour of work


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*What about*

the actual grip factor when the handle gets wet?

I'm in the process of redoing a grip on one of my rods with a combo of cork tape and shrink wrap and have looked at the carbon fiber/ epoxy combo, but I thought that would make the grip too slick.

All in all, pretty work.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

croaker said:


> the actual grip factor when the handle gets wet?
> 
> I'm in the process of redoing a grip on one of my rods with a combo of cork tape and shrink wrap and have looked at the carbon fiber/ epoxy combo, but I thought that would make the grip too slick.
> 
> All in all, pretty work.


It is not slick, even when wet. kinda like a gym floor when you get sweaty and fall on it you stick to it, same thing here.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Ah yes*

I remember gym floor burns when chasing loose basketballs in my youth.

I have another rod I will be changing the grips on, maybe I'll take a wack at that one. 

Thanks ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

can i see a picture of the rod?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Chuck post some pics of amtak rod you stole from me at FS4U....That handle is sweet.
I also have one of these grips on a Cast Pro 6-10 oz that i am finishing up right now.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

how is that CPS 6-10 rod?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> Chuck post some pics of amtak rod you stole from me at FS4U....That handle is sweet.
> I also have one of these grips on a Cast Pro 6-10 oz that i am finishing up right now.


LMAO I will sometime today


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jebson38 said:


> Chuck post some pics of amtak rod you stole from me at FS4U....That handle is sweet.
> I also have one of these grips on a Cast Pro 6-10 oz that i am finishing up right now.



HRMPHHhhhhh... He stole it from you and later delivered it to me, but he forgot the leaving it with me part of the delivery process.  

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

It was just to sweet for me to part with:fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> how is that CPS 6-10 rod?


You need 2 of them....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> You need 2 of them....


better than wheelers stuff?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Neil, get one and if you don't like you can always sell it like more of the stuffs you bought. HA!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

NTKG said:


> better than wheelers stuff?


That is a question only you can answer, for me yes better ,I can actually feel a fish on the cast pro rod. I have a problem I can even get a warrenty replacement without waiting years and pulling my hair out trying to contact the company. They are lighter with a little softer tip but still very powerful


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> better than wheelers stuff?


I kept 2 wheeler rods (fusion mag and proto type) and bought 2 of these. I like my proto type rod and my cast pro rods close to the same. I like knowing I can easily get a hold of Tommy Farmer if I have a problem with the Cast Pro. 
I have only fished my Cast Pro 1 weekend. Cast Pro and wheeler stuff have some similarities. 22mm parrallel butt, super powerful rods, and 13 ft long..
You guys really need to cast the Cast Pro Rods...
Ryan, Ward, or me will have them when you see us on the beach. Pullover and throw one.
The Cast Pro does have a little softer tip which is nice for feeling small blues. However it also has a super strong mid section and butt.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Sheesh, it is even prettier in person!
Can't wait to get out and toss it!
Thanks Jeb! Great Work...
TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Took it out this morning for a tryout.
With a 5 oz bank sinker and a Stradic 6000 loaded with #30 PP, I was hitting between 150 and 170 yards pretty consistently. Maybe even a touch further on one or two.
That was both OTG and areialized (sp?) Hatteras type cast.
It was very nice to throw, and with more time with it I hope to get better than that. But I am certainly a happy guy already!
I am really liking these Rainshadow 1385/1386 rods.
And it does not hurt that the guys that built them did a great job too!
Here's to ya, Robert, Jeb & Chuck!
:beer:


----------

